# Auto electrician Edinburgh / Fife Please ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys Im needing to fit a reversing camera to My van a 2009 Transit As I cannot see My Jetski trailer when reversing. Problem is with the wiring as the van has Canbus wiring system. Can Anyone advise ? Or know of Anywhere within a reasonable distance of Edinburgh that can do the job for Me 
Thanks ....


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the issue, are you just looking for 12v?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

terrymcg said:


> What is the issue, are you just looking for 12v?


Terry the monitor has its power via the cigy lighter socket but the camera is apparently powered from the power on the the reversing rear light ?? But Im told that if its wired that way it will throw a fault code because of the canbus system. 
To be honest I havent a clue as to what Im bieng told !!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

There is a guy in Mitchelston Ind Est in Kirkcaldy at Evans business Centre round the back

Sure he is called Pinpoint, dealt with him a few times and he was superb


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Terry the monitor has its power via the cigy lighter socket but the camera is apparently powered from the power on the the reversing rear light ?? But Im told that if its wired that way it will throw a fault code because of the canbus system.
> To be honest I havent a clue as to what Im bieng told !!


Yeah that makes sense, so it only powers up when reverse is selected. I doubt it will throw a code, rear light clusters don't generally in my experience have CAN signals going to them, there would he no point.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> There is a guy in Mitchelston Ind Est in Kirkcaldy at Evans business Centre round the back
> 
> Sure he is called Pinpoint, dealt with him a few times and he was superb


Jerry Kirkcaldy is just along the coast from Me So that would be brilliant ! If You can think of His name would You PM it to Me please ??


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Jerry Kirkcaldy is just along the coast from Me So that would be brilliant ! If You can think of His name would You PM it to Me please ??


Cant for the life of me rember his name but here is his website
http://www.pinpointdiag.co.uk/index.html :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Superb !Thanks Gerry BTW Where in Fife do You stay ??


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

For an alternative I use Daryl Auto Electrics in Thornton. He saved me a packet by tracking down a wiring fault in the loom of the Audi. His space is in beside the vehicle hire place on the main road, left hand side just over the railway bridge.

http://dmautoelec.com/


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Superb !Thanks Gerry BTW Where in Fife do You stay ??


Im in Glenrothes Chuck:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Right ! Im new to the area I relaid a disabled ramp up in Your area a couple of months ago. cant remember the area or road though !


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Right ! Im new to the area I relaid a disabled ramp up in Your area a couple of months ago. cant remember the area or road though !


In some areas there is a good chance its not there now:lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm glad someone posted this up. My rear demistor doesn't work for some reason and I want it working now with the winter coming soon. I may give that pinpoint place a visit since it's only 5 minutes away.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I had a battery drain issue, he had my car for 4 days think he chaged me £40

Went back the following week asking if he would fancy fitting my headrest screens, he said it wasnt something he normally did but fitted them the next day at a cracking price and very tidy work


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My car is currently at Pinpoint. I took your advise and went to see the guy Alan that runs the place. Seems like a sound guy that knows what he is doing. Progress has been slow though, mainly because of the weather. He's changing my alternator for me and trying to find my battery drain. A bit annoyed as I just received an alty from down south but it's the wrong one for my car!  So now trying to source the correct one, Struggling just now without a car so kind of need it back asap.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> My car is currently at Pinpoint. I took your advise and went to see the guy Alan that runs the place. Seems like a sound guy that knows what he is doing. Progress has been slow though, mainly because of the weather. He's changing my alternator for me and trying to find my battery drain. A bit annoyed as I just received an alty from down south but it's the wrong one for my car!  So now trying to source the correct one, Struggling just now without a car so kind of need it back asap.


Problems with the coupe rav?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Gavin at evolution should be able to help you out mate,give him a call

http://www.evolutionvt.co.uk/store/index.php


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Must admit I've not had this done yet ! Had a spell working away and once back the weather changed So its been left for now. Must get the thing done though


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> Problems with the coupe rav?


As always Mick! Something always comes up with it. Whole engine is coming out soon for a rebuild. Going for bigger power and replace everything that breaks!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> As always Mick! Something always comes up with it. Whole engine is coming out soon for a rebuild. Going for bigger power and replace everything that breaks!


tell me about it 

just sold my wheels tonight to find ive lost my p1ssin locking wheel nut key. so will need to hammer them off tomorrow 

one thing after another with them.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You got rid of the coupe? You still driving that Vectra?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> You got rid of the coupe? You still driving that Vectra?


nah still got it mate, and still got the mondeo too :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought you were selling it?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> I thought you were selling it?


i am, long story mate but basiclly every time ive gone to sell it somethings went wrong with it, so ive had to fix it, not happy selling it unless everythings working as it should :thumb:


----------

